# New Life Citizen



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

iv'e just started to wear this one for work put it on a rubber strap with deployment clasp,feels real good.










bowie


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

with all those flags I guess it's something to do with boats?

Looks reall good though, strap suits it.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Bowie, I haven't decided if I like it or not yet, the "offset" look takes some getting used to. I like looking at it though and I bet Mike does too.


----------

